# Flat car load



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I found my diecast tractors and sat them on a flat car. I have some very small chain somewhere around here to tie them down and I have some wood to chock the wheels. I bought these for my HO but they are too big for HO. I think they are 1/64.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Looks good, always liked the older style tractors. It makes for a more interesting load than the usual lumber or pipes. :thumbsup:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

They do look to be 1/64 scale.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks really good. I only wished that mine would look as good. The tractors appear to be scale.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. I think it makes a nice load. I don't remember where I got them or who makes them. Probably Ertle. I do remember I liked them when I saw them. They are
old style tractors. I think it is a plastic car so the diecast weight will help.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

good looking load. now you need a load of matching implements.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool. You can buy tiny chain at any craft store.. I re-did an engine, and used small chain I found at Jo Ann Fabrics.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

The tractors look great on the flat car. Great idea chaining them down.

Gary


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Let me know what you use to chain them down. I have done the same thing, but had to use wire because I couldn't get the chain tight enough.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

cole226, good idea.

Kelpieflyer, that will be the trick to get chain tight enough.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, Johnny Lightning made military vehicles. They look good. Some tanks on flat
cars would look good. They don't make them anymore but you can still find them on ebay.
Here is an ebay link to some.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...tank.TRS0&_nkw=johnny+lightning+tank&_sacat=0

Link does not work. Just put in johnny lightning tanks. I have one but it is one of those "special"
ones. It has white treads. Not realistic looking. They are 1/64 scale. They made army jeeps, trucks,
and half tracks, and the tanks.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Broke, Johnny Lightning made military vehicles. They look good. Some tanks on flat
> cars would look good. They don't make them anymore but you can still find them on ebay.
> Here is an ebay link to some.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mopac! I have found one WWII using your suggestion. In the mean time, this is what I have. Sorry for the poor quality photo.:laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I like that Broke. I have a military train in O scale so not doing one in S.


Pic looks fine.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice Broke, 
I think you need a halftrack to tow that pack how.

I wonder if you can use a combo of chain and safety wire??

Gary


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I bought some small chain at the local hardware store but it is just a little too large for S Scale. Maybe OK for O Scale. So, I am thinking about this https://www.micromark.com/Miniature-Chain-for-Model-Work with a small piece of wire loop to attach both ends out of sight. I think that one could tighten the chain by twisting the wire loop. I will try after I get some smaller chain.:dunno:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I actually trained on one of those howitzers,lol.. Looks like a 155mm Towed.


----------

